# Packaged soil



## dukech1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello, I've been having a problem for two years now. I made some raised beds from treated two by eights. I put sphagnum moss in the lower third and filled the rest with a sand, bagged soil mixture. 
My plants either, stunt (stay the same size, and never grow) or, start to lose color and lose leaves. I think the problem may be too much commercial fertilizer. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

check the soil pH... home depot sells a product called NutraLime for soils that are overfertilized (too acidic)


----------



## dukech1 (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks blob


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Treated lumber has chemicals used in it that can be poisonous. This will affect plants as the chemicals leach out into the water.
Ditch the sand and use either potting soil or a mixture of 25% top soil and 75% potting soil 
I have had great success with 5 gallon buckets and whiskey half barrels with 100% potting soil. I have grown both flowers and vegetables in both.
Now I am looking to plant a money tree if I can locate one!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

jebrown said:


> Now I am looking to plant a money tree if I can locate one!


I have been trimming trees for nearly 30 yrs so when you find your tree, give me a shout and I'll come prune it for you to make sure it stays good and healthy.


----------

